
Cross-Platform UI/UX Tool, Written in JavaScript - F97A
https://github.com/FallenAngel97/dynosign
======
F97A
This project aims to be a tool, which can help create UI designs/screens for
application/web prototyping

~~~
perfect_loop
My wife is a UX designer. I told her about your project, will let you know
here how she likes it :)

~~~
F97A
Thanks a lot! It's still in development, I will try to target Linux/Windows at
first. If it will be possible to test in on OS X, I will be glad to hear
reviews from here, because I don't have a machine and cannot test it. Any
opinion is valuable :)

